# Sharoe Green Hospital



## pixie (Apr 24, 2006)

went in last night total destruction the maternity wing is almost stripped bare but still got a few shots, the part with the clock tower is still in use i think as offices, there are always people in an out of there but i could be wrong. Security said that the gypsies who were here over easter probably got their hands on some of the stuff, but he doesnt even bother checking out any noises as kids are in there all the time and he nearly crapped himself one night near the morgue.

I have put some pics of Sharoe Green Hospital on my website, mainly exterior photo's still waiting for some of my black & whites to be developed.
I have now added new black and white pics to my website


----------



## pixie (Apr 25, 2006)

went in last night total destruction the maternity wing is almost stripped bare but still got a few shots, the part with the clock tower is still in use i think as offices, there are always people in an out of there but i could be wrong. Security said that the gypsies who were here over easter probably got their hands on some of the stuff, but he doesnt even bother checking out any noises as kids are in there all the time and he nearly crapped himself one night near the morgue and he goes to bed at 10 ha ha


----------



## lost (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow, looks completely different from when we were there, no crowbar-yielding workmen either... Nice work though. 

Here's some of mine... I wasn't there for very long so didn't get the chance to take any very decent shots.


----------

